# Which modem to buy for Airtel Broadband and how to configure?



## LegendKiller (Feb 13, 2013)

I  am using airtel broadband for 5 years now and even after getting a new modem from Airtel (Beetel- 110TC1) last october, it has stopped working again.

I have a 2mbps plan and want to buy a new modem ASAP, but i have absolutely no knowledge on this front as Airtel used to repair modems when i last had a problem, but now they don't and the nearest service center is 25kms away.

I want to buy from a company which doesn't leave high&dry like airtel/beetel next time i have a modem issue.

I have that DSL connection , not the wifi one.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 14, 2013)

connection is always ADSL/DSL it's the modem which can be wired or wifi.

if you just want a wired modem get this:
TP-LINK TD-8840T DSL2+ Wired with Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com

however my suggestion is get this wifi adsl modem:
TP-LINK DW8961 ADSL plus WIFI 300MBPS


----------

